# What's the youngest crawling age?



## ashley2pink

My 4 month old just started crawling a few days ago. Never expected it because she hated tummy time until about 3 weeks ago. She didn't even start consistently rolling over until about a month ago. I think my 2nd rolled over consistently way earlier, like 2 months old, but she wasnt crawling until 6.5 months. 
Now I'm sure 4 months is normal, but I don't think I've heard of a baby crawling this early! I'm sure there are plenty. Did any of your baby's crawl at 4 months or even earlier?


----------



## ashley2pink

Anybody?


----------



## XJessicaX

4 months is EXTREMELY early. My LO started a few weeks ago and my doc thought that was a bit on the early side. Most babies are not crawling properly (if at all) until 9 months. Thats average!


----------



## wishingonastar

My youngest (now 9 months) has been early with physical progression and first rolled at 3 months then soon after rolled both ways constantly and then began early crawling (clumsy backward shuffling) at just past 4 months then was crawling quite well about 5/5 and a half months. My eldest was a late roller and crawler but an early advanced talker and I definately remember her being more vocal at this age so it varies so much with babies this young :)


----------



## Courtcourt

Im not sure, I know a lot of my friends babies seemed to start around 7-8 months. Cadence is mobile but not sure you would call it crawling. She can scoot around pushing with her legs, but her arms haven't figured it out yet, forwards direction. I've seen the army crawl, but this is weird! She goes about 4 feet and wears out, like me!!


----------



## sugar_puff

Mine started commando crawling at 4.5 months and proper crawling at about 6 months. He is the earliest crawler by far at the baby group we go to. He also started pulling up to standing and cruusing at 6 months but is a bit behind the other babies in terms of `vocabulary` and stuff like clapping etc. I think he`s using all his `learning` energy in being super mobile!!


----------



## ashley2pink

My 2 older girls crawled at 9 months and 7 months. So 4 months I never imagined. But she was my earliest to smile socially too at just 4 weeks. But like sugar puff said many babies who are early with gross motor skills will slag in fine motor skills or vocabulary and vice versa. So far not the case here, but she's too young to tell really. I think how great, she's crawling!! but then it opens up a lot more to worry about like tiny things she can put in her mouth. my older girls are always dropping things like toys, paper, crayons, bits of food all over the floor. My daughter can't even sit up yet, yet she's mobile. She slumps foward when I attempt to sit her. It looks uncomfortable


----------



## emilyjade

mine was 8 months and 5.5 months x


----------



## CLH_X3

My lo can get around the front room an has for a couple weeks ... She goes in circles and goes backwards ... 

So 5.5 months


----------

